
Internet Explorer: How did IE get to be so bad? - ca98am79
http://www.quora.com/Internet-Explorer/How-did-IE-get-to-be-so-bad-relative-to-Chrome-Safari-Firefox#ans2196677
======
moyajaya
Simply put: Because of neglect.

------
chayesfss
windows ME, windows vista, windows 8, IIS 7, SQL...How did they get to be so
bad

